# Webcam with msn messanger on mac, help.



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Windows live messanger? I was wondering how to use webcam with it and I use adium too its a brilliant program but the webcam....grrr I wanted to use it last night and I couldnt  It works with ichat and yahoo but I want to use msn messanger too. Any ideas guys? Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There currently is no way to use a web cam with MSN on a Mac. There's iChat and Google which will use the cam, and you said you were able to do it with Yahoo, which means they have upgraded since the last time I tried to use it, but Microsoft still hasn't made a Mac chat client that will do video yet. The people that do Adium are working on a video chat plugin, but have said on their blog that Microsoft has kept the information on the web chatting closed, meaning they won't tell anyone how it works so that others can make programs that will do it.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah alright thanks for the info least I know now. Thanks.


----------



## mfran028 (Apr 10, 2010)

there is also a site called tinychat.com it has nothing to do with mac but it is the simplest video chat site EVER. just create a username (everything is free) and then a chatroom name. anyone else that you want to be in your conversation just has to type in the same chatroom name on the home page and there you! it works all the around the world. this helped me a lot cause i was super annoyed that Mac MSN doesn't have video.
hope this is helpful! 
Godbless
~Missy~


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

MSN now has a beta video client that you can find on their site. I've used it once, and it seems to work alright. The only bad news it that the rumor is it'll only be a part of Office for Mac.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Will skype video messenger work on a Mac?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know. I avoid skype for personal reasons, so have never even looked into it. Last I heard, there is a skype client for the Mac, so if I were you, I'd look at their site and see what it's features are.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

simpswr said:


> Will skype video messenger work on a Mac?


yes.


----------



## ComputerGenieUK (Apr 12, 2010)

Skype works very well on Mac as does iChat. The beta for Msn Messenger for Mac is much welcome with video and audio support but it's not up to the standard of Skype. 
Amsn is a fairly good free Msn client for mac and is also free.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks


----------

